# fate



## david johnson (Oct 6, 2007)

this morning i was searching for some info on estonian military bands.
somehow that led me to the MC.205, and from there to here.
'twas an interesting experience. i believe i'll visit awhile.

hi! :fadein: 

dj


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## david johnson (Oct 6, 2007)

Der Crewchief:

who is that a picture of? why are crosses far in-wing of the plane?
thank you for the welcome.

dj


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2007)

That is Erich Hartmann and his aircraft.

Why the Balken Crosses are so far in, I do not know. I did not design the graphics for it. A member here made this siggy for me.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello David:

Welcome to the forum..... lots of good people here.

Enjoy...

Charles


----------



## david johnson (Oct 6, 2007)

352 aerial victories for hartmann? i just read that. an amazing tale.

hi, ccheese.

dj


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2007)

Leading ace of all times.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 13, 2007)

G'day Dave and welcome to the site


----------



## david johnson (Oct 14, 2007)

thank you all for the welcomes!

dj


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello David, welcome from down under...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome mate! Awesome people around here....


----------

